# Ios 7 gourmand en batterie ?



## loic8 (19 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir a tous, alors voila je crois que tout est dans l'intitulé. Pour ma part sur un iphone 4 je trouve une nette différence par rapport a ios 6, j'ai tenté une restauration et un calibrage de batterie : pas très concluant... Et vous, rencontrez-vous aussi ce souci ? Merci de vos réactions.


----------



## menoech2 (20 Septembre 2013)

Ça se vide assez vite


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Septembre 2013)

menoech2 a dit:


> Ça se vide assez vite



Reglages ---> general -----> Confidentialite ---> services de localisation ----> non


(ou des oui cibles (p ex localiser mon iphone), mais en petit nombre)


Sinon, comme a chaque mise a jour, surconsommation temporaire, le temps que Spotlight reindexe le contenu, et/ou les applis se mettent a jour ...


----------



## BS0D (20 Septembre 2013)

umrk a dit:


> Reglages ---> general -----> Confidentialite ---> services de localisation ----> non
> 
> 
> (ou des oui cibles (p ex localiser mon iphone), mais en petit nombre)
> ...


C'est pas le seul problème, clairement.

Mon iPhone chargé à 100% ce matin à 8h, il est 9h39 j'arrive au taffe, j'ai joué 10 minutes dans le bus et checké mes mails en gros... je suis à 77% de batterie. Et la localisation est pas activée, j'en n'ai pas besoin.


----------



## iAku (20 Septembre 2013)

Désactiver les effets parallaxes dans réglages/général/accessibilité/réduire les animations.  C'est moins classe mais doit pas mal influer...


----------



## quetzal (20 Septembre 2013)

Un problème que je vois dans iOs7, c'est que les fonds sont beaucoup plus blancs que dans les versions précédentes d'iOs. Pour moi, cela a plusieurs défauts :
- Cela éblouit et fatigue la vue
- Ça use davantage la batterie, en principe.

Quelqu'un a-t-il analysé si ce n'est pas là une des causes de la durée moindre de la batterie pour certains utilisateurs ?


----------



## brunitou (20 Septembre 2013)

C'est une catastrophe chez moi !

Tout à l'heure ma batterie est passée de 21% à 5% en 3 ou 4 minutes (le temps de regarder qqes mails); ensuite je mets l'iphone charger et en 10 seconde il repasse de 5% à 21% -> WTF !!!??

A l'instant elle vient de passer en 1 seconde de 53% à 41% (ou alors problème de refresh?).

Alors, batterie morte (quel hasard, au lendemain de l'installation d'iOS7) ou gros gros bug de la nouvelle mouture de la pomme?

Je précise que j'ai tout désactivé comme lu sur de nombreux forums (parallaxe, applis en fond de tâche, localisation excepté softs gps, push mail, etc.)

Je suis sur un iPhone 4S 64Gb "vieux" d'1 an 1/2.

edit: j'ai l'impression que ça "bouffe" énormément quand je suis sur l'app Facebook: ça se vide à vue d'oeil.  Sur MacGe, c'est relativement différent.  Mais au final, ça se vide très vite, même si l'iphone ne fait que rester en veille!  Et même sans 3G (mais en wifi).


----------



## ch4zyx (21 Septembre 2013)

brunitou a dit:


> C'est une catastrophe chez moi !
> 
> Tout à l'heure ma batterie est passée de 21% à 5% en 3 ou 4 minutes (le temps de regarder qqes mails); ensuite je mets l'iphone charger et en 10 seconde il repasse de 5% à 21% -> WTF !!!??
> 
> ...


J'ai exactement le même problème depuis que j'ai installer la gold master il y a plus d'une semaine.

Batterie qui perd des fois 20% en une seconde sous mes yeux, tu reboot le phone et il affiche un pourcentage plus haut.

Sinon comme toi, des fois ça passe de 20 à 5%, si je l'eteind à ce moment là il m'affiche un batterie vide. Si je le branche sur secteur, il redémarre directement et affiche direct 20% de batterie.

J'hésite depuis quelques jours au faire marché mon applecare pour un échange, mais à voir que ça arrive à d'autre je penche plus pour un problème logiciel dans iOS 7 !

Par moment, la batterie se vide super vite (des % qui tombent en 2 minutes d'utilisation) et certains moment elle reste sur un pourcentage fixe alors que je l'utilise pendant 15 minutes d'affilé.

Pour info, c'est un iPhone 5 32go acheté le jour de la sortie.


----------



## MacSedik (21 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part, 100% à 88% en 1H 7 mn d'utilisation normale (internet + Facebook + Twitter)...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part, iPhone rechargé ce matin vers 9h, des WhatsApp, mail, Safari...
Et là il est encore à 97%... 
Souvent j'arrive à tenir 3 jours... mais comme j'ai indiqué dans un autre poste, j'utilise presque jamais la 3G.


----------



## jfkm (21 Septembre 2013)

Iphone 5 IOS 7


Depuis dernière recharge:

utilisation 40 mn (c'est le week end, relâche !)
Veille 12 heures

Batterie: 88%


----------



## Fids0769 (21 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part il y a aussi une grosse baisse de la batterie avec mon iPhone 5 32go. Je tenais avant deux jours avec une utilisation principalement en wifi (localisation désactivée pour la plupart des applications, bluetooh off, lieux fréquents off, parallaxe off, mise à jour des apps et actualisation en backgroud off). Depuis IOS 7 je tiens difficilement la journée. Environ 1 jour de veille pour 7h d'utilisation. Avec le 3G ça descend beaucoup plus vite... 
Maintenant je suis à 28% (100% ce matin à 10H) pour à peine 6h d'utilisation...

Mais je pense que c'est un bug car la différence est particulièrement flagrant au vu des tests. Un correctif devrait arrivé récemment... Espérons...


----------



## alargeau (21 Septembre 2013)

Pour ma part et sur un iPhone 4, aucune différence avec iOs 6. J'arrive à tenir mes 3 jours environ et ça fait 3 ans que c'est comme ça. Que ça dure !


----------



## Kriskool (22 Septembre 2013)

Mes espoirs d'une batterie qui tient mieux sur le 5S que sur le 5 s'évanouissent au fil des journées d'utilisation de mon nouveau 5S. J'en suis a 2 ou 3 recharges pas jour selon que j'ai besoin d'utiliser mon tel en fin de journée. Certes je suis un utilisateur assez régulier et ha tube la localisation et les effets de parallaxe entre autre ! Mais pourquoi achète t on ce genre de téléphone ? C'est pour bénéficier de tous ces super gadgets ! Alors oui je suis déçu, déçu des promesses d'Apple  je ne constate aucune amélioration entre le 5 et le 5S et je dirais même une diminution d'autonomie... Moi j'ai besoin d'un téléphone qui tienne la journée en utilisation régulière ! Alors en voiture ok j'ai le câble. Mais la je passe un weekend a Paris ou j'aime utiliser les appli de tourisme et de geoloc ... Eh bien je dois me restreindre. Passer en mode avion des que je peux.e trimbaler avec ma prise chez amis et dans les bars. C'est nul !Voilà j'ai poussé mon coup de gueule. Je suis qd même à 2 doigts de le ramener chez Apple car pour 899 J'estime que je n'en ai pas pour mon argent. Sérieusement me S4 d'en face me tente de plus en plus. Tous les benchmarks le mettent loin devant pour la batterie.


----------



## NightWalker (22 Septembre 2013)

Kriskool a dit:


> Mes espoirs d'une batterie qui tient mieux sur le 5S que sur le 5 s'évanouissent au fil des journées d'utilisation de mon nouveau 5S...



C'est énorme quand même 2-3 recharges par jour.
Ce que tu peux essayer, ça a marché à l'époque pour mon i5, tu décharges complètement, puis tu le recharges entièrement. Histoire de calibrer la batterie.

Tu es passé directement vers 5S ou tu avais un ancien iPhone avant ? Est-ce que ce ne serait pas la synchro qui te bouffe la batterie dans un premier temps. Comme je disais dans un autre fil, regardes si tu n'as pas une app qui reste bloquée en mode zombie sur la localisation ("flèche grise" si je ne me trompes pas). J'ai eu ce problème avec l'app Bicyclette version antérieure, même lorsqu'elle n'est pas lancée, elle restait bloquée sur le GPS. Du coup la batterie se vide à vu d'oeil.


----------



## patrick86 (22 Septembre 2013)

@ ch4zyx et brunitou :

J'ai moi aussi le problème du pourcentage affiché qui fait des sauts, sur mon iPhone 5. 

Je pense que c'est un bug, soit d'affichage, soit de calcul du niveau de charge.

Je viens de le brancher alors qu'il m'affichait 75% (de batterie), 2 secondes après, il m'affiche 78%.


----------



## alargeau (22 Septembre 2013)

Apparemment tous les effets d'iOs 7 consomment pas mal. Si on y ajoute la 3G, je pense que ça doit pas faire forcément bon ménage. Personnellement, j'ai tout désactivé sur mon iPhone 4, et j'ai tout de suite retrouvé ma consommation d'avant. J'ai notamment l'impression que la mise à jour d'apps en arrière-plan doit consommer pas mal...


----------



## jub (22 Septembre 2013)

quetzal a dit:


> Un problème que je vois dans iOs7, c'est que les fonds sont beaucoup plus blancs que dans les versions précédentes d'iOs. Pour moi, cela a plusieurs défauts :
> - Cela éblouit et fatigue la vue
> - Ça use davantage la batterie, en principe.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il analysé si ce n'est pas là une des causes de la durée moindre de la batterie pour certains utilisateurs ?



... évident !!!

Pour ma part je ne trouve pas ce fond clair agréable pour les mêmes raisons citées par quetzal, de même que les couleurs très vives des bulles de 'Messages'. Avec la luminosité au mini c'est très éblouissant lorsque on écrit dans le noir total. Pour le moment je passe en mode couleurs inversées accessibilité) lorsque je reste longtemps sur mon tél dans un environnement sombre, cependant cela ne doit pas être une solution long terme.
Quelqu'un a t-il une solution?


----------



## a-bundy (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Pour mon IPhone 4s, la perte dautonomie est énorme et, paradoxalement, surtout lorsque lappareil est en veille. Comme beaucoup jai désactivé beaucoup de fonctions (localisation mise à jour automatique etc) mais cela ne change pas grand-chose. À titre dexemple, aujourdhui entre 13 h et 13 h 30 la barre de charge est passée de 88 à 62 % alors que le téléphone na pas été utilisé du tout. Jai remarqué, par ailleurs, quil était très chaud comme après une utilisation intensive. A priori, et daprès ce que jai pu vérifier, aucune application naurait dû tourner en toile de fond. 
Cest très pénible car soit il faut se promener avec une batterie dans chaque poche, soit ne pas  utiliser les services auxquels on a lhabitude.
Comme beaucoup jespère une solution rapide de la part dApple.


----------



## Franz59 (22 Septembre 2013)

Aucun problème d'autonomie sur un IP4 32 Go
Au contraire, il semble tenir 20 à 30% de plus.
Fluidité identique
Quelques aspects pratiques (notifications, dossiers,...)
Aspect visuel... Joker !
Pour l'instant je reste avec IO 7 et un fond sombre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2013)

a-bundy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> <...>À titre dexemple, aujourdhui entre 13 h et 13 h 30 la barre de charge est passée de 88 à 62 % alors que le téléphone na pas été utilisé du tout. Jai remarqué, par ailleurs, quil était très chaud
> ...



C'est typique d'un spotlight qui mouline en arrière plan (l'étendue des dégats dépend de la taille des données à indexer). Après , c'est bon...

C'est comme ça à chaque MAJ majeure chez Apple. Je me souviens que sous Mountain Lion , je crois, j'étais effaré de constater que mon disque dur moulinait comme un malade, alors que je ne lui avais rien demandé ....


----------



## Gwen (22 Septembre 2013)

Je viens de prendre mon iPhone et il était éteint. Batterie déchargée. C'est la première fois que cela m'arrive avant 18*h. Ou alors, c'est que j'ai fait une activité de malade, genre photo à gogo ou jeu. En plus, ce matin, j'ai débranché l'iPhone de la prise secteur vers 10*h et non habituellement 7 h. 

Un peu incompréhensible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2013)

Sinon, conseils (en anglais) à cette adresse :

How to Stop Your Battery from Draining After Updating to iOS 7 (iPad, iPhone, & iPod touch) « iOS softModder

(outre les conseils habituels sur la géolocalisation, l'effet parallaxe, on peut aussi incriminer le Bluetooth et Airdrop, à désactiver si non nécessaires)


----------



## izoong (22 Septembre 2013)

Est-ce que d'autres personnes ont expérimenté la même chose que moi : lorsqu'on baisse la luminosité de l'écran, le réglage ne permet plus de descendre vraiment la lumière au maximum. Je dirais même qu'en intérieur garder le réglage à la luminosité minimum est tout à fait convenable alors qu'auparavant on ne voyait vraiment plus rien de jour sur le téléphone. D'après vous, un bug ou une volonté d'avoir un réglage bien moins bas ?


----------



## willymac (24 Septembre 2013)

J'avais de gros soucis de batterie avec iOS 7et mon iphone 5, en veille pendant la nuit perte de 40% de la charge... puis la journée c'était catastrophique.

Hormis, toute les recommandations habituels de désactivations, push, relevé auto mail, géolocalisation de certaine app et parrallax, donc a réaliser en fonction de vos besoins etc...

2 choses ont changés la donne pour moi : 

1) un hard reboot (bouton home + bouton power appuyé ensemble pendant 10s), le tel s'éteint et se rallume seul.

2) Le service de localisation système (Réglages -> Confidentialité -> service de localisation -> tout en bas Services système). j'ai juste gardé Wifi d'activé et surtout désactivé " Circulation ".

Ca été miraculeux pour moi.

Depuis la dernière recharge (hier), j'en suis a 3h50 d'utilisation, 1 jour, 1h en veille et il me reste 46% de la batterie...

Avec un peu de jeux, 3/4 coups de téléphone, relevé de mail, facebook, Macg, sms, etc...

Je désactive également systématiquement après utilisation les apps dont je me suis servis...

Bref c'est top !!!

Sinon c'est quand un comble d'être obligé de ne pas pouvoir se servir des options fournis et pratique de iOS pour limité la casse au niveau de la batterie... 

Voilà si ca peut aider quelqu'un !!!!


----------



## brunitou (25 Septembre 2013)

ch4zyx a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème depuis que j'ai installer la gold master il y a plus d'une semaine.  Pour info, c'est un iPhone 5 32go acheté le jour de la sortie.


Merci ch4zyx pour ton retour d'expérience (et aux autres aussi hein;p)

Voilà, attention car à ce que j'ai lu, le phénomène est particulièrement flagrant sur l'iPhone 5 (5C et 5S n'avaient pas été testés): on annonce jusqu'à 3 heures de perte d'autonomie!  J'ai un collègue qui me confirme que c'est la cata!  Ca ne peut être qu'un bug à corriger je présume (m'enfin, et les tests?? ils les font tous sur des 5S à Cupertino!?)

Par contre, un ami a vu son autonomie augmenter sur son 4S!  Alors que chez moi c'est la bérézina: par moments, je perds 1% par minute (en utilisation)!  Cela dit, ça fait un bail que je n'ai plus une autonomie de-la-mort-qui-tue et je dirais même que qqes jours avant l'update, cela me semblait préoccupant (évidemment, maintenant difficile de dire quelle part provient de la batterie et quelle part provient d'iOS 7).

Bon, il semblerait que le placement d'une batterie neuve chez Apple coûte 75: c'est pas la mort; ça ne pousse pas du tout à acheter un nouveau modèle (contrairement à un reportage que j'ai vu récemment sur l'obsolescence programmée, évidemment focalisée sur Apple, où les journalistes de très mauvaise foi vont demander pourquoi on ne peut pas changer la batterie de l'iPhone, alors que c'est un service abordable et facile!)

A Bruxelles, iClinique.be propose le placement d'une nouvelle batterie ("d'origine" disent-ils) pour 40 ttc!!  Je me demande si je ne vais pas me laisser tenter: ça irait +vite que de faire envoyer le précieux depuis un retailer ici vers un appstore (il n'y en a pas ici).

Qu'en est-il également des chargeurs?  Il faut dire que j'ai un Mophie avec une prise micro-usb; donc j'ai rechargé moultes fois mon iPhone avec des chargeurs LG, Samsung, etc.  Mais ils étaient toujours sous la limite de ce que l'iPhone peut accepter.  Je le charge régulièrement via un chargeur d'iPad, via une prise usb-allume-cigare, via le câble officiel sur mon MacBook et sur une station d'accueil / speaker de marque renommée (sais plus laquelle

Je me demande aussi si je ne vais pas restaurer l'iPhone via iTunes: il parait que parfois ça réinitialise la batterie: info ou intox?

Merci pour vos retours! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------

Dans localisation\services système, on garde quoi?
J'ai enlevé tout sauf fuseaux horaires, rech. réseau mobile et réseau wifi, mais je me demande si je ne vais pas tout virer !?


----------



## -YoYo- (26 Septembre 2013)

Je viens de regarder sur mon iPhone 4 :

11% de batterie
Utilisation : 5 heures, 6 minutes
En veille : 1 jour, 1 heure

Avec un peu de tout en usage : 3G, WiFi, Bluetooth, appels, iMessages... 

Pas mal pour un 'vieux coucou' !


----------



## brunitou (26 Septembre 2013)

Voilà, je reviens de chez iClinique avec une batterie neuve dans mon 4S.

Ce matin, j'avais utilisé 7% de batterie pour 20min d'utilisation et un total de 1h25 de veille* :s
Mtn je viens d'utiliser 4% pour 58min d'utilisation et 1h09 de veille.
-> C'est déjà mieux !

Alors oui iOS 7 est peut-être plus gourmand qu'iOS 6 (probablement si on laisse trop d'options activées), mais dans mon cas, la batterie y était pour quelque chose également.

Coût: 50&#8364; pour un 4S (40 un 4 et 50 ou 60 un 5). 75&#8364; en Apple Store, ce qui n'est pas la mort non-plus. 
(+ 10&#8364; parce que j'ai pris le service immédiat et pas 24h) - garantie 6 mois.

* situation avec l'ancienne batterie (âge: ca 1 an 1/2) (utilisation 3G ou wifi) :

93% - 20' / 1h25 (utilisation / veille)
82% - 40' / 1h47
50% - 2h13 / 4h51
32% - 3h30 / 6h53

Si ça peut aider qqun à comparer... (ferai le topo avec la neuve +tard)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------

Alors, petite question :

mon iPhone indique 82% - 2h41 d'utilisation - 2h52 de veille.  Or, je ne l'ai jamais utilisé 2h41 !! Tout au plus 45min!  Pourquoi ce diable m'indique maintenant de l'utilisation qui n'en est pas !?   Je n'avais pas cela ce matin avec l'ancienne batterie (3h30 d'utilisation sur 6h53, ce qui me semblait déjà beaucoup).

Qqun a une idée?? Je deviens fou avec ce truc :s


----------



## manuvista (29 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoi a tous, pour ma part, je trouve que la batterie est plutôt bonne, avec une nette amélioration en 3G.Sous iOS 6, la 3G , s'était niete pour moi'
VOilà , à suivre.


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2013)

Une fois enlevé le parallaxe, ma batterie tient mieux que sous iOS 6. Comme quoi


----------



## be51 (29 Septembre 2013)

Pas de problème constaté à ce jour avec mon iPhone 5


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (30 Septembre 2013)

Le premier jour avec mon iPhone 5 et iOS 7. Une catastrophe. Retour à Kuala Lumpur, autonomie parfaite. iPhone on de 6:30 à 23:45, batterie encore à 45% (push, podcasts, jeux, FB)
Je pense que la cause est la recherche de 4G. 
Chez les beaux parents, c'est le trou du cul du monde et l'iPhone était chaud même sans l'utiliser. 
Ici, à Kuala, la 4G (LTE pour être précis) est partout. CQFD?
Depuis, mon 5 fonctionne parfaitement et la batterie ne pose aucune espèce de problème.


----------



## Nonome77 (30 Septembre 2013)

J'ai eu les mêmes soucis.
Ces derniers ont disparus après avoir fait une réinitialisation des réglages.


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2013)

Ibaby a dit:


> @gwen sur ton iPhone ?



Oui, exactement. Un iPhone 4S.


----------



## ÉricdeB (30 Septembre 2013)

Dans mon cas, après avoir désactivé certains services de localisation et les mises à jours en arrière plan, j'ai surtout réétalonné la batterie. Visage complet jusqu'à extinction et recharge d'un trait, en laissant même l'iPhone branché 1/ heure de plus. Pour moi ça a fait partie de LA solution. Mon 5 est désormais aussi sobre qu'avant.


----------



## Xian (30 Septembre 2013)

Sur 4S, en activant la localisation et le rafraichissement en arrière plan uniquement pour ce dont j'ai besoin, je ne vois aucune différence entre iOS 6 et 7. Suivant le conseil de Gwen, je vais réduire les animations. Ce serait mieux qu'avec 6 ?


----------

